# Thames Valley Meet - Wed 03rd February



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Let's hope the weather has improved by then!

*Wednesday 03rd February, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
NaughTTy
B16TTC
neil millard tt
ianttr
Bucks85th
brucey1985
ttrev21 + 1


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks like it might just be the 3 of us Paul!

Anyone else coming along...??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can't wait!

Missed not having my Tiger Prawn basket this month :roll: :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny sorry but it's on the one week a year I really work on this job, so I am afraid see you next time.

Elias


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No  probs Elias - see you next time...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anybody else coming along to this?

Penny's asked me to look after this while she's sunning herself on warmer shores, but it's a bit quiet around here :roll:

Where is everybody? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Penny,
One more for the list.
Mervyn


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice one Mervyn 

I'll add to a temporary list here until Penny gets back from hols.

phodge & Mr phodge
NaughTTy
B16TTC
neil millard tt
ianttr


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

HI PAUL WILL SEE YOU THERE.NEIL


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent news Neil - looking forward to seeing you again. You'll have to avoid talking out whisky though as I'm off booze at the moment - got a couple of very nice bottles for Chrimbo too :roll:


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

can you put me down please. no mrs ianttr this time. ian


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice one Ian - see you there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for taking care of things Paul. Glad to see Merv, Neil and Ian have all signed up - 1st post updated.

I'll see who I can round up over the next few days!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in. Checked all the other things happening next week and nothing will stop me coming.

I'm starting my hunger strike now in anticipation of the feast ahead....

Cheers for the invite Penny!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No problem - glad you can come along!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rudetesh99 said:


> I'm in. Checked all the other things happening next week and nothing will stop me coming.
> 
> I'm starting my hunger strike now in anticipation of the feast ahead....
> 
> Cheers for the invite Penny!


Bringing the Alfa?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry guys, I'm away in the US on business for a week - don't get back until friday :x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bad luck Rob - maybe see you next month?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Rudetesh99 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in. Checked all the other things happening next week and nothing will stop me coming.
> ...


Might do. Didnt really think as its a TT Meet?

WHat you do think?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bring whichever car you want, Mitesh. We always like looking at cars, whatever they are! Bring the mrs too....


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm not a bad dilemma really? An Alfa Romeo or TT to drive?!

Might surprise you and come in a clapped out metro now.. [smiley=book2.gif]

PS: Don't own a Clapped out metro so don't worry!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nothing wrong with a clapped out Metro.

Oh, hang on....

Can I take that back...??

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I for one would love to see the Brera up close. (Been looking at prices myself lately) :wink:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I suppose I could bring that.

Just for you though! You owe me a pint.. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Penny. Not going to be able to make it again this month. Work is hell right now and I'm trying to get some decorating done too. Hope to see you all again in March!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No probs, Dave. See you next time.


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

count me in for this. I'm off for a couple of days so should be fun

Brucey


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great Brucey - see you on Weds!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry but I am absolutely shattered already and its only WD2 of a 5. Going to have to give this a miss tomorrow as will be working late and will have no energy after. Sorry to let you down. WIll catch up with you all soon.

Penny - speak to you soon. Keep me on the Thames Valley listing if you could.

Have a good one.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No probs Mitesh. Maybe see you at the MK meet on the 23rd?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Didn't want to post up until I knew one way or the other. Unfortunately, it's the other. 

I can't make this one, but I'll catch you another time.

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh no! Well, we'll see you next time....


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Penny

If its not to late could you put two more down for Dinner

Had a crap day could do with a drive , car is filthy and I dont know anyone so come and say hi. 

Will be leaving Crawley at 6.15 traffic willing should be with you guys by 7.30

Cheers

Trev


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It's never too late! It'll be great to meet you - I'll add you to the list now.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Penny

Thanks for a great evening , good to meet you and the rest of the crew.

The food was superb and I will remember to starve myself before the next one.

Take care everyone

Catch up with you soon

Trev


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yup!

Thanks Penny for organising another fantastic evening!

Lookiing forward to the next as usual!

Jim
(aka 'Merlin')


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think we'll have to start calling Jim "Wizard" :lol:

Ah...wrong Merlin.... :twisted:

Great evening again Penny - my diet's going really well....oh wait... I'm supposed to lose weight...hmm!

I think we may have convinced a certain young chap to get modding - think a remap is defo on the cards :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you all had a good time!

Great to meet you Trev & Tim - told you the food was fab! [smiley=chef.gif]

Great to meet you again as well Jon - now you've got the modding bug it'll never stop!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Roll on the next one.....


----------

